# Older Hoyt Compounds



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

the Rebel XT is probably a Raptor, the "Rebel XT" are actually the limbs, not the complete bow. Pics? What limbs on Enticer?


----------



## memtb (Aug 26, 2011)

eaglecaps, 
Thanks for the response and your right, about the limbs. Finally figured out that her bow is a Mystic, and mine has FastFlight limbs.
After learning this, I'm gett'n smarter already 

Thanks, memtb


----------

